# Mobile Cardiac Telemetry Billing



## leigh (Dec 14, 2007)

Please provide some insight regarding op cardiac monitoring.  We use the service Cardionet.  Do we bill daily or globally?  What documentation is required if we bill daily?

Thanks so much.


----------

